# A trip to the beaver pond with my Grand-daughter



## GAJoe (Apr 15, 2018)

These aren't my best pictures but they ARE great memories. They are from a trip with my Grand-Daughter Sayde to the beaver pond. When I told her what all I had been seeing at the beaver pond she asked "When are we goin'?". 
We saw lots of beaver. One climbed on top of the lodge to place a big stick, my first time seeing that. At one time there was four at once. Some would head under the beaver lodge that was about 30 yards in front of us. And some would head toward us and dive under leaving a trail of bubbles as they went into the tunnel beneath us. Some would have good sized sticks or small limbs in tow. I can only imagine the tunnels that must be out of our sight. 
The wild wood ducks are a testament of how well Sayde did being still and quiet. They take off like being shot out of a canon at the slightest indication of something not being right. These swam around eating nymphs on the greenery as they meandered off never flying and sounding the alarm of our presence.
On our way back to the truck from the beaver pond I told her that I hadn't seed so many different animals; she was good luck. She replied a couple minutes later "Good Luck Sayde; I like that name." I was surprised and proud how well she had done being quiet and still for her age.
Sorry to be long winded. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 15, 2018)

Looks like y'all had an awesome time, Joe. And that's a great series of shots. Nothing like the outdoors!


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 15, 2018)

thanks


----------



## Milkman (Apr 15, 2018)

Excellent!!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Fantastic shots,,,, tell your grand daughter love the camo,,,, I'm telling you I've gotta get out the T90,,,,


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks guys!
I fixed her up with the camo's.
They let us get closer.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 15, 2018)

Time well spent!  Hope she has her own camera too!


----------



## one hogman (Apr 15, 2018)

GAJoe said:


> These aren't my best pictures but they ARE great memories. They are from a trip with my Grand-Daughter Sayde to the beaver pond. When I told her what all I had been seeing at the beaver pond she asked "When are we goin'?".
> We saw lots of beaver. One climbed on top of the lodge to place a big stick, my first time seeing that. At one time there was four at once. Some would head under the beaver lodge that was about 30 yards in front of us. And some would head toward us and dive under leaving a trail of bubbles as they went into the tunnel beneath us. Some would have good sized sticks or small limbs in tow. I can only imagine the tunnels that must be out of our sight.
> The wild wood ducks are a testament of how well Sayde did being still and quiet. They take off like being shot out of a canon at the slightest indication of something not being right. These swam around eating nymphs on the greenery as they meandered off never flying and sounding the alarm of our presence.
> On our way back to the truck from the beaver pond I told her that I hadn't seed so many different animals; she was good luck. She replied a couple minutes later "Good Luck Sayde; I like that name." I was surprised and proud how well she had done being quiet and still for her age.
> Sorry to be long winded. Hope you enjoy.



Great Pics, Iknow how Special those grand Daughters are..


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## rip18 (Apr 18, 2018)

Awesome!  Even if you had gotten no pictures, it was a great trip!  The pix just add to it!


----------



## pdsniper (May 4, 2018)

Beautiful clear pictures What Camera and lens you shooting ?


----------



## GAJoe (May 10, 2018)

Thanks!
Canon 7D MkII and 100-400mm LII


----------



## AceOfTheBase (May 10, 2018)

Well done Gran-Dad. 
Great memories for both of you..


----------



## GAJoe (May 10, 2018)

Thank you.
Yes they are.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 11, 2018)

Very clear and vivid shots. Cell phone photos is mostly all I see anymore.


----------



## GAJoe (May 12, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Triple C (May 12, 2018)

Hardly ever visit this section of forum but glad I did.  Spectacular pics!!!


----------



## GAJoe (May 13, 2018)

thanks


----------

